# Sentimental/melancholic/nostalgic pieces with a serious/dark/sophistciated edge.



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Im in search for something that has those charachteristics. Can be anything from a symphony to a shorter work. Most of the classical music ive heard seems to play in other moods.


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Im in search for something that has those charachteristics. Can be anything from a symphony to a shorter work. Most of the classical music ive heard seems to play in other moods.


The first thing that comes to my mind is Barber's "Knoxville: Summer of 1915".


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The first thing that came to my mind was Hindemith's Symphony "Mathis der Maler".


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Since bits and pieces are allowed, try Bloch's _Schelomo_ and also the Hovhaness Violin Concerto No.2, next-to-last of its 8 movements. I am sad to say that the Hovhaness has been yanked from YouTube , but I believe it is available on Spotify.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Mahler's 6th Symphony Andante?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

First thing that came to my mind is Shostakovitch's "String Quartet #8".

Sentimental/melancholic/nostalgic pieces: they abound.
But also with a serious/dark/sophisticated edge: not so many.

Perhaps Howard Hanson's "Elegy in Memory of Serge Koussevitzky" might fit the bill:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Try Bernard Herrmann's favorite score, The Ghost and Mrs Muir.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2018)

Scriabin's late piano sonatas (6-10).


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Im in search for something that has those charachteristics. Can be anything from a symphony to a shorter work. Most of the classical music ive heard seems to play in other moods.


In what other moods than: "Sentimental/melancholic/nostalgic/serious/dark/sophisticated" is most classical music? I'm stumped.


----------



## Atomas (Sep 3, 2016)

it's blasting in slower version... Schubert's serenade (E. Kissin)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Lots and lots of Rachmaninoff pieces come to mind here...


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> The first thing that came to my mind was Hindemith's Symphony "Mathis der Maler".


Good choice I think.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

dogen said:


> Scriabin's late piano sonatas (6-10).


Also a good choice I think.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think Ravel qualifies how about these masterpieces from _Miroirs_.

_La vallée des cloches_





_Oiseaux tristes_


----------

